
Ask HN: Building LinkedIn alternative for tech focused community - vaibhav228
As LinkedIn have become feed flood of humble-brags, self proclaimed gurus of work life balance and unknown social connections which may never generate any value.<p>It may be good for professional networking &amp; generating network for business people. Not sure, how much value it generates for software developers.<p>What would an alternative LinkedIn like social network look like for tech people which actually can add values in terms of jobs search, improving knowledge, helping get referral and talk directly with people who do hiring decisions?
======
just_myles
Great work. It does a good enough job handling most common cases. At least for
me.

~~~
vaibhav228
You mean LinkedIn works great for you, but you would be interested in
something around tech community only?

